# Pierce Amature Racer



## sam (Dec 12, 2017)

Road the Emblem built Pierce on the Tweed Ride Sunday. Gotta change out that wore out saddle before I ride it again!


----------



## kccomet (Dec 15, 2017)

well if no one else will make a reply i will. is that nickle or chrome....very pretty bike, and a rider to boot


----------



## sam (Dec 17, 2017)

kccomet said:


> is that nickle or chrome..



Nickle. Got this bike without wheels. It's an Emblem built bike so I know it was built after 1918 and before 1940, but without the original hubs I have no way to narrow it down.I have a New departure model D in it . And decided to do a bit more---I have a DD 2 speed I'm putting in it---might as well enjoy it some.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 20, 2017)

That's beautiful.


----------

